# can you identify this strain



## blondlebanese (Oct 28, 2014)

I have five plants like I've never seen before.  they grow straight up.  hefty purple trunk.  very short branches from the trunk that don't branch out.  branches have just two or three nods very compact.  the leaves are quite wide, not real long and grow down.  reminds me of a palm tree's dead palms.  the way they hang after they turn yellow/brown.   does this sound familiar to anyone?  I bought three strains.  supposed to be afgan, master kush and girl scout cookies.  I cant tell whats what.  can't find pictures for comparison.  I'm guessing wide leaves mean indica.  they don't look like plants that produce much volume.  right now they're only 12" tall on average.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

No way to be sure if you did not label them.  Of the strains you mentioned though, it sounds more like Girl Scout Cookie grows.  They recommend topping or fimming.  I have a Hashberry that is growing similar to that--tall with little short side branches.  If you do not know what it is, there is no way to identify it.  Purple can be a sign of a nutrient deficiency or that your space is a bit too cold.    

How a plant grows can have a lot to do with your grow room conditions, too.


----------

